# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  ¿Que debo hacer?

## Carlos92org

Hola a todos ¿que hago?

Mi padre entrena a un equipo de futbol (xiquillos de iniciacion) ,y todo empezo cuando un chico de estos le enseño a mi padre un truco de estos que le venian con los bollos poskitos esos.. Asi que mi padre le dijo a el y a toos los xiquillos que estaban alrededor que su hijo era mago, todos se pusieron contentos y le dijeron a mi padre que querian que algun dia le hiciese algun truco, hay empezo todo.
A mi padre le gusta mucho el truco de desaparecer y aparecer el pañuelo, asi que me vino aquel dia y me conto todo eso, yo no estaba muy por la labor de dejarselo , por que no lo veo como un truco de  cogelo y hazlo puesto que requiere cierta habilidad, asi que le dije que si eso ya le explicaria el truco este del criss angel del palillo ese que es sencillo y que causa impactillo. Hoy me a venido otra vez a pedirmelo y no se lo e dejao y le e dixo  que ya le explicaria el otro, peo como es mucho de ideas fijas pos esta encaprichao con el pañuelo y como que no quere aprender el otro. 
¿que hago? 
- enseñarle el truco del pañuelo-  
-o decirle asi algun otro juego-

Tampoco es plan de que valla yo alli a hacerles trucos puesto que no me gustaria hacerle los trucos en el vestuario.

Un saludo :o

----------


## cuenk

La magia es para el que realmente quiere aprenderla y ilusionar a alguien con ella. Creo que lo que deberías hacer es explicarle el mecanismo y advertirle de los detalles más importantes que hay que tener en cuenta, que practique mucho antes y que no se lance a la primera de cambio.
Insisto, siempre y cuando quiera realmente aprender magia. Si es curiosidad por supuesto que no.

----------


## queco

Uf. Cambia de padre.

----------


## mageek

Cuando haces magia de chico hay un gran problema con los padres profanos. Siempre lo ha habido y siempre lo habrá. 
Lo ideal sería que hicieses entender a tu padre que la magia no es una tontería de "mira que truco más majo". Es algo más importante y que tiene un código. Por lo que dices me parece que tu padre no quiere aprender magia para nada. Le hiciste el juego del pañuelo y se quedó con la mosca detrás de la nariz. A él le impresionó y ahora quiere impresionar a otros con él. Lo que me parece que no tiene claro es que la magia es algo complicado, que requiere mucha práctica. 
Hay muchos profanos que creen que "con el truco está aquí" ya podrán hacerlo.
Lo más problable, si le enseñas el juego, es que lo haga con poca práctica o nula (ya qeu los chavales le presionarán pronto para que lo haga) y lo haga mal.
El resultado de esto será que habrá un equipo de fútbol entero menos a quien hacer ese juego (y, seguramente otros con técnicas similares).

Eso siendo optimista hacia tu padre (que por supuesto no conozco) y presuponiendo que, una vez hecho el juego, no les cuenta exactamente como se hace. Que esta es otra...

No se lo enseñes. Hazle entender lo que es la mágia y porque no puedes enseñárselo.

Sé que es difícil y que la presión psicológica que puede ejercer un padre es abrumadora.

----------


## humorymagia

No entiendo eso de que no quieres hacer Magia en un vestuario?¿?

Yo creo que deberias ir tu, y no enseñar nada a nadie!! Mas que nada porque lo divertido de un secreto es contarlo!! sino, no tendria gracias...

Pero el que decides eres tu!

Suerte

----------


## Carlos92org

jejej no queco no. no cambiaria a mi padre, por se se que hay muchos peores que el, y mi padre es mu maja persona  :Oops:  
Y la verdad es que si , me lo estoy imaginando haciendoles el truco(imaginando) con lo expresivo que es en los movimientos y tooo jejejje y que al final le dirian y como se hace repetidas veces.....(Seguro.) y no se yo si les diria algo.
Nu se igual pos si hacen asi alguna comida de estas de juntarse toos los padres del futbol , pos no se igual iba y les deleitaba con algunos truquillos jejejej   :Wink:  

Muchas gracias a toos :o

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

> hay empezo todo.


O'Malley.....

Por lo demás, no deberías dejar que tu padre conociese tus secretos, si estos van dirigidos, entre otras cosas, a ilusionarle.

----------


## Carlos92org

Hombre Alfonso no es  que yo  le de a conocer mis secretos a mi padre.
Por que yo les suelo hacer muchos trucos asi a mi family(y se cansan a veces de mi jejejjej  :Wink:  )y asi pos a veces  se enteran del truco puesto que practico un `poco con mi familia.
Peo   yo suelo dejar el fp , barajas...... sobre la mesa y cosas asi y no se pues a nada que alguien entra (family) pos lo suele ver.
y piensasn -ahh :roll: asi es como lo hace y seguramente mi padre conoce el efecto del pañuelo-

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Pues hazte con un cajón y no lo dejes todo por ahí, que denota falta de interés por los objetos que utilizas, y eso hará que no te tomen en serio. La familia está bien para entrenar, pero se divierte más si lo que entrenas es presentado decentemente, y no como... "me lo acabo de aprender, voy a ver". Lo digo por experiencia. Empecé mal, pero decidí reservarme un tiempo, y ensayo con mi madre siempre que sepa que le va a fascinar. Si no, será un ensayo nulo.

----------


## Carlos92org

Jejej no si tengo un cajon , que hay meto toa la magia lo que pasa que lo que dijerams quen en ese momento lo estoy practicando pos lo suelo dejar en la mesa (la baraja normal siempre ta en la mesa) pues si me aburro pos estioy hay practicando con la baraja   :Wink:  
Y si yo al principio a nada que aprendia un juego lo enseñaba a mi familia peo ahora aunque sea mi familia  el juego que aprendo pues lo practico y lo practico delante del espejo ejjeje hasta que creo que lo tengo perfeccionao  :Wink:

----------


## Sanojeki

Si lo que tu padre quiere es unicamente impresionar a los niños no le digas el secreto. Por el contrario, si ves que realmente se interesa en aprender magia, pues diselo, ya que todos hemos necesitado alguna vez algo de ayuda.

Otra solucción es que te presentes tú al entrenamiento y les realizes el juego.

----------


## federicomonteiro

hola Carlos92org que tal 
mi humilde opinión es que no lo enseñes el que quiera aprender magia que se busque la vida como lo he hecho yo  aunque sea tu padre ( con todo respeto claro) 
la gente cuando ve algo alucinante quiere saber como se hace pero solo por curiosidad cuando aprenden la manera se decepciona y si no preparan bien su truco y lo descubren quedara como un embustero 
y ya no tendría gracia la magia para ellos. creo que aunque la gente sepa que hay truco deberíamos hacerles pensar que no lo hay. un saludo

----------


## Carlos92org

Muchas gracias federicomonteiro por suerte ya sus chiquillos, paecen que se han olvidao de que les haga magia o les habra dicho que el mago es su hijo, jejej, Peo de verdad grasias y pienso lo mismo en eso que dices sobre la gente que dice eso de que no existe la magia. La verdad es que yo tambien empece buscandome la vida en esto de la magia ahora van a hacer 2 años, y no se yo me veo pos que he ganao mucho desde el principio.

Muchas grasias a toos. :o

----------


## cipotron13

Yo tambien opino que deberias ir tu que eres el mago, por mucho que sea tu padre el no deberia saber los trucos y aparte no tiene la practica que puedes tener tu, yo que tu acompañaria a tu `padre un dia alos entrenamientos y cuando terminen les haces un pequeño repertorio en los vestuarios o esperar que se duchen e ir todos a tomar un refresco y entonces en la misma cafeteria o bar le haces algo.

----------

